
Ask HN: How do you track time, invoice and get paid as freelancer or small team? - pyvek
I&#x27;m interested in knowing this part of the workflow other freelancers&#x2F;consultants and small team of developers&#x2F;designers use.
======
seanwilson
I use [https://www.getharvest.com/](https://www.getharvest.com/). It lets you
set up multiple clients, projects and team members, track time and expenses
for various project tasks and send out invoices. For invoices, you can track
what's been paid and it will send out automatic late reminders. It also has
native apps so you can start project timers with a few key presses. There's a
free tier that will last you until you get a few clients and the paid tier is
cheap.

I originally tracked the above manually using spreadsheets but it's so much
nicer having a simple interface to keep track of everything for a modest cost.

------
ptrikutam
I've been freelancing for over 2 years now and I use Freshbooks
([http://www.freshbooks.com/](http://www.freshbooks.com/)) for all my time
tracking / invoicing. It also can accept payments via Stripe, as well as
connect to my business credit card to automatically pull in expenses, so most
of my accounting stuff gets very easy to handle -- I barely log in to it for
any management, I just use ChronoMate
([http://chronomateapp.com/](http://chronomateapp.com/)) to track my time, and
it auto-generates weekly invoices to send to my clients. Couldn't recommend it
enough!

------
davismwfl
To track my time I use an app called Hours Tracker Pro on my iPad (it has a
Piggy bank icon) and it allows me to set a rate per client/deal and track time
across multiple projects/clients. I also had my contractors use the tool and
send me the excel file export from it as you can email the time report to
anyone. This let me get their time, take the excel files and create my
invoices in my accounting application. It did take an extra step and could
have been better, but it wasn't a huge ordeal.

Then for invoicing and getting paid, I used Wave Accounting (but honestly was
moving away from it). At least for now, I use Quickbooks for everything Wave
used to do for me. Wave has come out with some new features to solve some of
the issues I had and to make time tracking etc easier.

------
avargas
I tried so many different tools, mostly trying to avoid paying for a service,
but honestly, there's nothing as good and as simple as getharvest.com. Simple
time tracking, simple invoice generation and my clients can pay via a credit
card (Stripe integration) right away. It's worth it.

------
wingerlang
Try wakatime.com for automatic time tracking.

